# How long does it take a betta to mature?



## 52cherish (May 27, 2010)

What is the time to mature for a Betta? 
As described in another post, one or both of our two CT females might have been mislabeled, causing us to loose our two VT females in the sorority tank. Here are some pictures. 
We set the tank up in early May the pictures show Blackbeard and Jolly Roger around the end of May and June 1st (little red and blurred blue CT pictures to the left). The other pictures were taken today, showing very clearly the outgrown fins on Blackbeard.
So Blackbeard obviously looks more like a male. There is a little egg spot but rather small, seemed bigger before. She/He flares a lot and the beard doesn't totally retract, also more typical for males. 
Jolly Roger has a big egg spot, and is also much smaller... but very aggressive at times. Thus my question how long it takes for them to mature... Could she be male too?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

The time it takes for fish to mature relies on a lot of environmental factors. It's likely that before you got them the fish's growth was stunted by less than optimal conditions at the store/breeding facility--and that is why they had such a growth spurt after you got them. 

The red one does look very manly, but the turquoise one looks more girly to me. The ventral fins are quite short, and the shape of the head is more feminine. Keep in mind though, that some girls can be just as aggressive as males, and are therefor behaviorally incompatible with a social environment like a sorority. If she can't play nice, whether it is a she or a he, the fish should be moved out of the sorority.


----------

